

Food price hikes up 36%, could push millions to poverty - chailatte
http://money.cnn.com/2011/04/14/news/international/world_bank_food_prices/index.htm

======
JSig
Here is a nice chart showing YOY price index changes in various categories.

[http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/04/what-is-really-
inflatio...](http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/04/what-is-really-
inflationdeflation-items-5/)

